# Schwinn Hurricane 5



## MikeyMike (Aug 23, 2019)

Hey guys picked up this bike today and seems to be pretty rare. I’m just wondering what it’s worth to sell.


----------



## unregistered (Aug 23, 2019)

To get top dollar, be prepared to list on eBay and also be prepared to ship. The market in rural SD for this is likely not very strong for something like this... 

I do see you have it on Craigslist. Good luck with the sale!


----------

